# Partition BootCamp non bootable



## htep (1 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je détaille mon problème. Jusqu'à aujourd'hui, j'avais une partition bootcamp FAT32 avec un Windows XP dessus. J'y accédais en appuyant sur ALT au boot de mon mac.
J'ai lu le test sur parallels desktop sur ce forum et plus particulièrement la fonctionnalité qui permettait d'accéder directement à bootcamp depuis Parallels Desktop. J'ai donc installé PD7, mais impossible de lancer mon windows.

J'ai donc redémarré pour aller sous Windows et là, en appuyant sur ALT, rien de s'affichait.
Je précise que le disk BOOTCAMP est bien présent sur mon bureau Mac OS (avec visibilité sur les fichiers windows dedans). Le disque Bootcamp apparait bien également dans le gestionnaire de démarrage (si je choisi de démarrer sous bootcamp, il plante en me disant qu'il n'y a pas de device bootable).

Savez vous par hasard s'il y a moyen de réparer cette partition Windows Bootcamp sans repasser par un formatage. Je ne sais pas si c'est PD7 qui a planté tout ça ou la récente création d'une partition sur mon Mac.

Je suis preneur d'info, n'étant pas un spécialiste Mac et Bootcamp.

Merci d'avance


----------



## ramelvert (8 Juillet 2017)

Ceci n'est pas une réponse mais une tentative de poster mon problème. Il n'est pas toujours aisé pour un néophyte de s'insérer dans un nouveau forum.

Bonjour,

Je tente en vain depuis plusieurs jours d'installer Windows7 sur une partition Bootcamp de mon Macbook Pro Retina de 2014.

La création de la partition se passe normalement, le problème survient à l'étape suivante après que Windows ait pris la main. Une partition est effectivement proposée mais lorsque je la sélectionne Windows me dit que cette partition n'est pas NTFS, bien que créée et théoriquement formatée par Bootcamp.
Plusieurs options s'offrent dont "formater" qui semble la plus logique à ce stade. Le système mouline quelques secondes puis option "suivant" et ça tourne en rond comme cela pendant des heures. Il est évident que la clé USB "Wininstall" ne permet pas  à Windows de reconnaître la partition Bootcamp.

Le comble est qu'en retournant sur le Finder après avoir rebooté sur Mac OS la partition Bootcamp est bien identifiée comme NTFS.

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu ce problème ou une idée pour le résoudre?

Merci.



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juillet 2017)

Salut *ramelvert
*
Pour l'installation de Windows-7 > l'«Assistant BootCamp» crée régulièrement dans un premier temps une partition *BOOTCAMP* au format *FAT-32* > à sa sélection le Programme d'installation de Windows-7 la déclare dans un format inadéquat > et il faut utiliser l'option de formatage pour la virer au format *NTFS*.

La clé auxiliaire *WININSTALL* n'est d'aucun usage à ce stade de la manœuvre (elle ne sert que pour ajouter les pilotes une fois l'OS installé) > c'est le Programme d'installation du support d'installation sur lequel le Mac a démarré qui opère.

Ce qui me permet de poser la question : qu'est-ce que tu utilises comme support d'installation de Windows-7 ? - un DVD d'install classique ? ou bien un *ISO* ?

Je pose cette question car, si officiellement ton _Macbook Pro Retina 2014_ permet l'installation de Windows-7 --> c'est uniquement en version *64-bits*. Est-ce que c'est bien la caractéristique du système que tu cherches à installer ?


----------



## naorions (24 Juillet 2017)

Je pense que ça devrait marcher essai cela : 
Créer ta partition avec Bootcamp ensuite va dans l'utilitaire des disques, la tu verras la partition Bootcamp, formate la au format Windows NT. Redémarre et boot sur ton dvd(iso gravé préalablement ou clé Usb) et la tu pourras faire ton installe.

Bon courage


----------



## Locke (24 Juillet 2017)

@naorions
Ne donne pas de conseils sur ce que tu ne sais pas faire... https://forums.macg.co/threads/probleme-demarrage-bootcamp.1294534/ ...si l'utilitaire Assistant Boot Camp ne propose pas un fichier .iso, ça ne marchera jamais, surtout avec les modèles d'avant 2012.

C'est sous l'installeur de Windows qu'il faudra formater en NTFS, jamais avant.


----------



## naorions (24 Juillet 2017)

C'est différent, lui il n'arrive pas à formater sa partition pour accueillir Windows. Moi ça bloque après.
 Prendre un ton condescendant je trouve ça irrespectueux, modérateur ou pas !!


----------



## Locke (24 Juillet 2017)

naorions a dit:


> 1) C'est différent, lui il n'arrive pas à formater sa partition pour accueillir Windows. Moi ça bloque après.
> 2) Prendre un ton condescendant je trouve ça irrespectueux, modérateur ou pas !!


1) Non, le protocole de Boot Camp ne permet pas de formater avant et à 100 % c'est l'échec.
2) Interprète comme bon te semble, mais fais l'effort de venir plus souvent dans les forums pour donner des conseils. Et de la lecture sur ce sujet, ce n'est pas ce qui manque dans cette section, surtout des échecs en tentant cette façon de faire.


----------



## naorions (24 Juillet 2017)

Et bien je me demande pourquoi le sujet n'est pas clos s'il a déjà été abordé : "ce n'est pas ce qui manque dans cette section". 
L'effort de venir plus souvent dans les forums, ce n'est pas parce que je ne commente pas sur les forums que je n'y suis pas .


----------



## Locke (24 Juillet 2017)

La curiosité n'est pas un vilain défaut, ça permet d'élargir ses connaissances dans pas mal de domaines de macOS.


----------

